# Yes!



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Every day when I wake up I thank the lord I'm Welsh

25 28 YES!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Lucky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


tony


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Why?


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Do you live in a cave shingi?  
John


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

In fairness, England gave it away at the end. Can't knock the Welsh spirit though. Well done to them.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have to agree that the use of a platter was used by the English team to serve up a win for Wales. Very disappointing.

cabby


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Sepp Blatter was seen coming out of the England Changing Room.

Just sayin' :wink2:


----------

